

Show HN: My Personal Hacker News Reader - sorpaas
https://github.com/sorpaas/reread

======
moeffju
It would be nice to have a demo where you don’t have to sign up (or install
your own instance), or maybe at least screenshots.

~~~
amitamb
Check out this demo
[http://www.castbin.com/casts/rdcTPbRz](http://www.castbin.com/casts/rdcTPbRz)
(It is made using my own tool.)

~~~
fredley
This is not a demo, this is a video of you using it.

~~~
amitamb
I may have meant demo as a loose term meaning walkthrough of capabilities. It
is definitely better than a screenshot.

According to Google demo (v) : demonstrate the capabilities of (software or
another product).

I guess you found it useless. I would be happy if you can share your feedback
to amit@castbin.com

~~~
reitanqild
> It is definitely better than a screenshot.

Didn't downvote, but here is a short explanation from one of those who prefer
images to videos:

Some of us have a high threshold to watching videos. The reasons might vary
from person to person (bandwidth, easily bored, firewalls, blocking every
video because of autoplaying ads etc) but the fact is if text is not enough
and there are no screenshots there is a significant chance I might have
already hit the back button.

And before anyone goes off about entitlement: often I'm just reading something
quickly while waiting for something else.

~~~
skj
If I visit a page hoping for information, and there is a video with no text or
other supporting context, I will close the tab immediately. If there is a
video _and_ something to read, I will make sure the video is not playing and
then read the text. Images are no problem.

------
alexivanovs
I think some work needs to be done on how the content flows, at the moment it
doesn't feel very read worthy, rather - a lot of text stuffed on a single
page. Perhaps, adding separate containers/divs for each specific content piece
might fix this problem? At the end of the day, I want to read stuff, not
browse it. :)

------
Fryie
I've tried to make an AUR package: [https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/reread-
git/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/reread-git/)

However, somehow I can't run the thing on my machine. I suppose port
forwarding is not working for some reason.

------
prottmann
Some screens and description would be helpfull. So i cant see for what i
should sign-up.

------
kerridge0
Thank you for publishing your code. Very nice to read through it. Can you tell
me, is it possible to 'like' or unlike someone else's article, by guessing the
id?

~~~
sorpaas
Sorry I'm a bit late.

No. It's not possible to guess someone else's article (I guess you probably
mean reading records here). Those reading records must be get or set with a
cookie that indicate the user has logged in with the right account (which is
done by ajax in the code).

~~~
kerridge0
It looks to me that the url that calls queries_read_records.like_article()
only requires a logged in user and a record id in order to set a read record
as liked? Are you saying that is not possible to guess the id because it's not
a sequential number by default in mongodb?

~~~
sorpaas
The article id is public (they are public on the Internet anyway). But it's
not possible (at least as designed) to access any user-specific information if
not logged in.

~~~
kerridge0
I'm not talking about an information leak I'm talking about a potential denial
of liking attack ☺

------
sgibat
this is good. I like the UX. one suggestion is to make the logo much smaller
on article pages. it is nice, but unnecessarily large (as is the top margin on
article pages).

------
SpoonMeiser
Just one question: Can it automatically hide any links to techcrunch? That's
the killer feature that's missing from all of these things.

------
leventcemaydan
Nice tool! Thank you for sharing!

------
puppetmaster3
Can you post a message?

